
Getting the most out of ESP8266 WiFi SoC - pfalcon
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/214379695/micropython-on-the-esp8266-beautifully-easy-iot/posts/1501224
======
mad474
As mentioned on KS: Fantastic ESP8266 Hackers History and Techspec Summary!
Thanks pfalcon!

------
pfalcon
This is a project update for MicroPython port for ESP8266, discussing possible
reasons why ESP8266 became so popular and successful with OpenSource projects,
and some challenges MicroPython port is going to deal with.

------
barbar-ian
These guys know what they're doing. Respect.

